# GT Sport oder Forza Motorsport 7?



## Torben456 (21. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Wahl zwischen GT Sport für die PS4 und Forza Motorsport 7, beide kosten um die 35€ digital. 

GT Sport hat leider kein Karriere Modus mehr, aber das wichtigste sind mir eigentlich die Online-Events. 

Was ist nun also besser, von der Grafik, Physik, Realismus?

PS: Ich habe noch nie Forza Motorsport gespielt, nur Forza Horizon auf der 360


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2018)

Wenn es dir um Online Rennen geht, kommt nur GT Sport in Frage.
Forza 7 kann man online nicht ernsthaft spielen, die crash kiddies machen einem alles kaputt.
GT Sport hat durch sein Strafsystem und das Matchmaking klar die Nase vorn.
Davon ab, hat es seit dem letzten Patch auch eine Karriere, ähnlich wie früher.


----------



## Torben456 (21. März 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir um Online Rennen geht, kommt nur GT Sport in Frage.
> Forza 7 kann man online nicht ernsthaft spielen, die crash kiddies machen einem alles kaputt.
> GT Sport hat durch sein Strafsystem und das Matchmaking klar die Nase vorn.
> Davon ab, hat es seit dem letzten Patch auch eine Karriere, ähnlich wie früher.



Eine richtige Karriere? Also kann man sich hocharbeiten und sich immer neue Autos kaufen?


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Eine richtige Karriere? Also kann man sich hocharbeiten und sich immer neue Autos kaufen?



Musst du mal bei den Update News gucken.
Gran Turismo Sport - Update 1.10 bringt Singleplayer-Karrieremodus, neue Autos & mehr - GamePro


----------

